# Taylor Spark Plug Wires That Fit



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

I've searched all over before purchasing new Plug wires for my '68 GTO with 400, HEI 
Taylor Cable seem to be the most popular wires.
I'm lookng at the 8.2mm series Thundervolt.
Some are using 86032 BBC wires and some are using 64616.
some say the BBC are too long, some say the 6461 are too long.
What Taylor wires are you using?
Are you happy with the fit?


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

Maybe i should have called this thread something else.
Does anyone have wires they like the fit?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Most wires are seemingly too long because they make them more as a universal fit so they can put them on a number of vehicles.

Taylor is a good wire. I have run them years ago with good service and bought a set for my present 455 build. Still in the box and the engine is not assembled, so I cannot speak of fit.

If you want the best fit, then you will have to purchase one of the kits where you cut-to-length and install the ends yourself. I did a set of Accel yellow wires like that, not to difficult.


----------

